# Difference between SARC and IDC?



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

What's the difference between a SARC and an Independent Duty Corpsman?


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2016)

Like a "big Navy IDC, or a SOIDC?" 

A SARC is a Special Amphibious Recon corpsman, and not necessarily an IDC. Normally around the time they make first class they attend the SOIDC/ SFMS course. I do not know what regular Navy IDC's do, or what their training consists of.


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Like a "big Navy IDC, or a SOIDC?"
> 
> A SARC is a Special Amphibious Recon corpsman, and not necessarily an IDC. Normally around the time they make first class they attend the SOIDC/ SFMS course. I do not know what regular Navy IDC's do, or what their training consists of.


I ask because I leave for basic in 12 days and I have a corpsman contract and I just found out about the SARC program from a friend of mine and I'm trying to find as much as possible on it, I know a SARC is combat trained and that's what I want to do but I saw on a wiki page that had the SARC pipeline the last school to attend was an independent duty corpsman school,  I understand it's a wiki page but I want to be a SARC not an IDC


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2016)

tadpole said:


> I ask because I leave for basic in 12 days and I have a corpsman contract and I just found out about the SARC program from a friend of mine and I'm trying to find as much as possible on it, I know a SARC is combat trained and that's what I want to do but I saw on a wiki page that had the SARC pipeline the last school to attend was an independent duty corpsman school,  I understand it's a wiki page but I want to be a SARC not an IDC



Well to become a SARC the pipeline is very long. You have to attend basic training, corpsman "A" school, FMF training, Basic Reconassaince Course, Jump School, Dive School, and the Special Operations Combat Medic Course. You would then normally go to a recon unit, after successfully completing all of those things. After spending a few years at a Recon unit, you would likely attend the SOIDC course,again at Bragg. 

I'm not sure you understand what an IDC does, if you want to be a corpsman, you will not be more well trained than an IDC. One of my best friends was a SARC and this is straight from him as to the pipeline.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2016)

I am not a SARC or IDC but knew a few IDC's when I was at Bragg when I had to do clinic time (82nd. Airborne Division requires the line medics to do clinic time at Division clinic for sick call / other education). I also know a dude that was an EMT with me years ago, He became a green side corpsman and when he rose in rank, made the decision to go IDC. From what he told me, IDC is similar to how a P.A. would act in regards to skill set, diagnostic procedures and would be used in certain area, "surface v/s submarine". If that answers some questions....

M.


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Well to become a SARC the pipeline is very long. You have to attend basic training, corpsman "A" school, FMF training, Basic Reconassaince Course, Jump School, Dive School, and the Special Operations Combat Medic Course. You would then normally go to a recon unit, after successfully completing all of those things. After spending a few years at a Recon unit, you would likely attend the SOIDC course,again at Bragg.
> 
> I'm not sure you understand what an IDC does, if you want to be a corpsman, you will not be more well trained than an IDC. One of my best friends was a SARC and this is straight from him as to the pipeline.


So does an IDC still work with Recon ? Or is that more of a clinical based setting ? I really do not understand all this as I just found out about it and am learning it all


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I am not a SARC or IDC but knew a few IDC's when I was at Bragg when I had to do clinic time (82nd. Airborne Division requires the line medics to do clinic time at Division clinic for sick call / other education). I also know a dude that was an EMT with me years ago, He became a green side corpsman and when he rose in rank, made the decision to go IDC. From what he told me, IDC is similar to how a P.A. would act in regards to skill set, diagnostic procedures and would be used in certain area, "surface v/s submarine". If that answers some questions....
> 
> M.


It does I appreciate it, but I want to go into fmf to be in combat and serve with the marine corps, I want to be a SARC because I want to be be best at what I do, I think I am slowly starting to understand what an IDC does I just don't want to be in a clinical setting I want to be out in the field, learning to shoot, practice battlefield medicine, so on so forth


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

tadpole said:


> So does an IDC still work with Recon ? Or is that more of a clinical based setting ? I really do not understand all this as I just found out about it and am learning it all


I've also read of SARCS going to demolitions, sniper, mountaineering and various other schools ? Can you shed light on this? This is the kinds of things I want todo


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2016)

tadpole said:


> It does I appreciate it, but I want to go into fmf to be in combat and serve with the marine corps, I want to be a SARC because I want to be be best at what I do, I think I am slowly starting to understand what an IDC does I just don't want to be in a clinical setting I want to be out in the field, learning to shoot, practice battlefield medicine, so on so forth



To be honest, there is lots of info on the web in regards to IDC. I will also say, think about getting through boot camp and A school. Then you can start worrying about SARC. As TLDR said, it is a long pipeline and the drop rate is nuts. Just my thought...

M.


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Muppet said:


> To be honest, there is lots of info on the web in regards to IDC. I will also say, think about getting through boot camp and A school. Then you can start worrying about SARC. As TLDR said, it is a long pipeline and the drop rate is nuts. Just my thought...
> 
> M.


Well thank you for the info


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2016)

tadpole said:


> Well thank you for the info



No worries. Just get good at basics and when the time comes to go SARC, don't quit...

M.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 19, 2016)

IDC stands for Independent Duty Corpsman and there are four types.

Special Operations IDC
Surface IDC
Sub IDC
Deep Dive IDC

A SARC will move on to become an SOIDC when he reaches the appropriate rank and/or experience level as part of becoming a more well rounded provider.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2016)

And there you have it @tadpole.

M.


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Muppet said:


> No worries. Just get good at basics and when the time comes to go SARC, don't quit...
> 
> M.


Thank you, I agree, I need to worry about one thing at a time, I always overthink and doubt myself


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> IDC stands for Independent Duty Corpsman and there are four types.
> 
> Special Operations IDC
> Surface IDC
> ...


Is it required for a SARC to be an IDC? Does a SOIDC still get deployed into combat ? Or is it more of a clinical hospital setting or things of that nature


----------



## Gunz (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.netc.navy.mil/centers/ceneoddive/ndstc/_documents/arc.pdf

IDC Prerequisites

IDC applicants are E-5 through E-7 hospital Corpsman. It's a different pipeline and one you don't have to concern yourself with at the moment.

Get through bootcamp. Focus on that. Then focus on the next step. Take them as they come and    kick their ass one at a time. You gotta climb the ladder, bro.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 19, 2016)

*OK*

SOIDC is the next step for SARCs. You ever play video games? It's like leveling up. If a SARC becomes an SOIDC he is still a SARC. It is just a continuation of training for SARCs.  If you google it you'll see two classification numbers.

8427 FMF RECONNAISSANCE CORPSMAN (SARC)
8403 FMF RECONAISSANCE INDEPENDENT DUTY CORPSMAN (SOIDC/SARC)


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> *OK*
> 
> SOIDC is the next step for SARCs. You ever play video games? It's like leveling up. If a SARC becomes an SOIDC he is still a SARC. It is just a continuation of training for SARCs.  If you google it you'll see two classification numbers.
> 
> ...



Yeah good way to describe it.


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> http://www.netc.navy.mil/centers/ceneoddive/ndstc/_documents/arc.pdf
> 
> IDC Prerequisites
> 
> ...


Thank you very much I'm just nervous for the transition into military life I'm only 18 years old but thank you you're very right


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> *OK*
> 
> SOIDC is the next step for SARCs. You ever play video games? It's like leveling up. If a SARC becomes an SOIDC he is still a SARC. It is just a continuation of training for SARCs.  If you google it you'll see two classification numbers.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tadpole (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you to everyone here that helped me and gave me information my first day being on this forum and it has helped immensely, thank you and if you've served thank you for your service.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 19, 2016)

An IDC, SARC or otherwise, has greater medical authorities than a basic medic, Corpsman, SARC or SOCM.  In the Navy an IDC can run sick call and prescribe medicine.  That is the big difference.  They are trusted to conduct medical consultations "independent" of a medical officer.  I don't know how the Army runs it.  I think an 18D graduates with an IDC equivalent qualification.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 20, 2016)

Teufel said:


> An IDC, SARC or otherwise, has greater medical authorities than a basic medic, Corpsman, SARC or SOCM.  In the Navy an IDC can run sick call and prescribe medicine.  That is the big difference.  They are trusted to conduct medical consultations "independent" of a medical officer.  I don't know how the Army runs it.  I think an 18D graduates with an IDC equivalent qualification.



While we attend the exact same course and training, an SOIDC has greater autonomy than we do due to the Navy's regulations.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2016)

tadpole said:


> Thank you very much I'm just nervous for the transition into military life I'm only 18 years old but thank you you're very right



Eyes open, ears open, mouth shut, be the grey man and learn. Produce beyond standards, be a team player, when the time comes to get some, get some. It goes for anything in the service. Oh, I was Army but boot camp is designed teach EVERYTHING their way. Don't over think. Just preform...

M.


----------

